# Vintage (soviet Era) Photo Thread



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Russ Cook had a great idea for a photo thread (Russian sports watches) but it didn't get the participation it deserved. How about a photo thread of vintage Soviet-era watches? Any pics will do.

I'll start it off with this family photo of vintage Pobedas:










Lets see what you've got (everyone is invited!)

-k


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

One of many.... a wind up Slava


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's my old vostock. c. 1960's I think. Good condition for it's age and keeping excellent time.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My 'boot sale' Wostok:










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some of mine









*Ural `ЧЧэ` ? 16 jewel movement c1949-51*










*Pobeda, 1st MWF, c1954, 15 Jewels*










*ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602, c1950`s?*










*Vostok,`cal 2416 21 Jewel Automatic*










*Sekonda Automatic, Slava cal2427, 27 Jewels (double spring)*


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Another group shot, this time some hacking shturmanskies:










-k


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of my favourites... 1MWF Kirovskys


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Lovely idea Kinaed and some lovely watches posted.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

chris l said:


> Some of my favourites... 1MWF Kirovskys
> 
> http://www.theimageboard.com/uploads/p7g74zeb.jpg


Very nice Kirovskies!

I've only got three, and two are total beaters. This one is in good condition:














































-k


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> Lovely idea Kinaed and some lovely watches posted.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


Two very nice Rodinas, Russ. Beautiful!

I've been very negligent of these to a fault, having only one:










-k


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zim - I like the size of this one - 44mm:










Raketa day-date:










BPEMR:










Vostok Komandirskie:










Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Raketa quartz from 1990.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my oldest russian not sure how old but one of my faves . seeing these photos makes me want to buy a better camera.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Recently added this one-


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

My 1959 Strela:










-k


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

sjb said:


> Recently added this one-


Also this Luch arrived today!


----------



## Nick Danger (Aug 4, 2006)

Group shot of my vintage Poljot/Vostok Kommandirskies:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's some of mine (some no longer in my posession, some maybe get flogged soon)


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Random picture: opened my watch case of current daily wear watches/odds and ends and took this photo.

A Poljot Strela, hacking shturmanskie, Iskra pocket watch and a spare Slava for parts. Not all vintage though; a few post-Soviet Vostoks (I've been wearing the Neptune quite a bit lately), a Volmax shturmanskie, and a non-Russian 17j winder.










-k


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I dont have any watches, but I do have these two.

On the left "First Moscow Watch Factory" and on the right Glasshutte from East German times


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Roger said:


> I dont have any watches, but I do have these two.
> 
> On the left "First Moscow Watch Factory" and on the right Glasshutte from East German times


Those are awesome.

-k


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Been wearing this Victory today...


----------



## neilg77 (Oct 2, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> Here's some of mine (some no longer in my posession, some maybe get flogged soon)


Hi,

I'm fairly new to all this but am really starting to like the whole Russian watch idea.

Please could you tell me a bit more about these three (particularly about the centre and right hand ones)

Thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Three Poljot and three Sekonda Strela's:










-k


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm drinking "Stoli and coke" tonight the perfect east west combo







so thought I'd find these old pics again.

I might just wear them tomorrow!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

An old Pobeda


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I missed the "sporting" watches thread, but here's a montage of my Soviet era watches including a First Moscow Watch Factory Kirova Sporting and a Molnija Pocket Watch commemorating the 1980 Moscow Olympics:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

kinaed said:


> Three Poljot and three Sekonda Strela's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i must get a strela


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

More Poljot & Sekonda Strela's:










Some Okeah's and Shturmanskie's:










-k


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Been wearing this Victory today...





chris l said:


> An old Pobeda


Memory going Chris?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Neil,

The picture of the three chronographs I have are all the same watch - the Poljot Strela,

manufactured from 1959 to 1979 it houses the 3017 chronograph movement, a development of the Venus 150

the russians bought the swiss machinery when the swiss didnt need it anymore and made these lovely watchs.

Sekonda badged ones were for export and mainly sold in uk, but other places too.

Dave



> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to all this but am really starting to like the whole Russian watch idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Been wearing this Victory today...
> ...


Who's Chris?

S'a fair cop, guv, but I blame the seventies...


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

kinaed said:


> Some Okeah's and Shturmanskie's:


My fourth (and best) Okeah:



















-k


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Kinead,one of the reasons i stoped contributing so much to a forum at another place,was because i became uneasy about displaying all of my watches because it seemed to develop into a mini arms race,I have never had that feeling here[probably because on the few occasions i try to make a point, i talk a load of Bollocks ,and nobody takes much notice]














,

But I am starting to get that feeling again.

I normally post on the "what your wearing thread" at the weekend and take great pleasure in mainly looking at all of the fantastic watches on show and generaly chilling out.

Then again maybe i am becoming paranoid and i need to get a life and start chilling out at the weekend with copious amounts of alcohol and drugs,come to think of it Paranoid....drugs,....Paranoid...um









You have a beautiful collection,one of the best i have seen,quite overwhelming.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> Kinead,one of the reasons i stoped contributing so much to a forum at another place,was because i became uneasy about displaying all of my watches because it seemed to develop into a mini arms race,I have never had that feeling here[probably because on the few occasions i try to make a point, i talk a load of Bollocks ,and nobody takes much notice]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Russ, not intending to stress you out.

I understand your concerns about an arms race though. I left the other place for different reasons but do miss the photo threads - something that is a bit lacking over here, so I thought I'd start some.

I do enjoy seeing other collections; yours is quite spectacular and much more varied than my own.

So, have a Guinness for me, and please keep posting!

Regards,

-k


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

quality watches.......must resist! strela first...........err


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

New arrival.


----------

